# My Coffee Journey (so far!!)................



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Please enjoy a pictorial journey of my coffee passion/obsession so far:--

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9558&id=520347251&l=10e8357740

my latest new toy:-

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=244082&id=520347251&l=beec128544


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW!! My wife thinks I'm mad with my obsession of coffee. Wonder what she would say if I knock up one of those heat gun/breadmaker combos, lol!

Are you planning on selling beans?


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

ozgreen said:


> Please enjoy a pictorial journey of my coffee passion/obsession so far:--
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9558&id=520347251&l=10e8357740
> 
> ...


The breadmaker/hg is a great way of roasting, very controllable and consistent!

I will be roasting for friends, family and a few acquaintances with new roaster, just a small scale hobby roaster!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

At the risk of slipping further down this slope. Have you got any technical tips (how to) and do's/don't on setting up a hg/breadmaker roasting kit (I already own both). I am very intrigued (especially if results are good) I read someone roasting using a popcorn maker (which I also own)


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

MonkeyHarris said:


> At the risk of slipping further down this slope. Have you got any technical tips (how to) and do's/don't on setting up a hg/breadmaker roasting kit (I already own both). I am very intrigued (especially if results are good) I read someone roasting using a popcorn maker (which I also own)


Hi MH, if your breadmaker has a cycle that will run for 20 minutes your in business (most roasts take around 15-19mins), you'll need something to hold your heatgun and allow movement up and down for heat adjustment or if you have a variable temp/fan speed gun it can remain in one static position. I have included a link to Coffeesnobs with plenty of pics of "Corretto" set-up!

First link is story of how Belinda thought up the concept:-

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1154442377

link two lots of pics of a Corretto in action:--

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1210948224

if your not hooked after checking these out I will be very surprised, HAPPY ROASTING!!!!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers Ozgreen. I am hooked I've been investigating roasting using this method for the last day. I can't wait to try it. My breadmaker has a continuous knead function. I think the only thing I will need is a strong pole to support the heat gun (mine's not adjustable) then some way of monitoring the temps I guess or is it possible to do this with trial and error like grinding?


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Cheers Ozgreen. I am hooked I've been investigating roasting using this method for the last day. I can't wait to try it. My breadmaker has a continuous knead function. I think the only thing I will need is a strong pole to support the heat gun (mine's not adjustable) then some way of monitoring the temps I guess or is it possible to do this with trial and error like grinding?


You can do roasts by sight and sound initially, in Oz we use a DMM USB datalogger connected to coffeesnobs roast software which can be loaded with a profile which allows for consistently being able to repeat a roast. A typical roast would see first crack at around 11-12min mark, then you slow temp down to 2-3C per minute for 4-5min until second crack or required roast stage is reached. You get smoke before first crack and then again before second starts, after about 4-5 mins beans will be golden colour then a light brown when reaching first crack, as the sugars start to caramelise the beans will progressivley get darker, if the roast goes too far you will end up with very dark and oily beans and then the next stage is charcoal.

Good luck, I'll look forward to hearing about your roasting adventures!!


----------

